# Boot Failure , System halted



## customer2 (Oct 1, 2008)

I am receiving a "Boot failure: System halted" message immediately upon start up. My understanding is this usually happens when no operating system can be found. However, I can go into the BIOS set-up, exit set-up without saving changes, and then Windows will boot.

I have done checkdisk. I have scanned for virus. I have reseated the ribbon cable at the disk and motherboard. Device manager tells me all the disks and CDs are working properly. Yet everytime I boot I have to go through set-up.

Sometimes the system goes to the BIOS screen rather than give me the boot failure message. Sometimes I have to go into set-up two or three times before Windows boots.

I would appreciate knowing how to restore the system so that Windows will boot normally upon start-up. Any advice?I have replace MBR ,its the same.

Izit my CMOS battery problem?Because the black screen got show CMOS battery low , CMOS date/time not set.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

The battery on the motherboard is most likely gone and doesn't save the settings. You can go to Wally World or any store that sells watch batteries and get a new one for about $2.50 or so. Then, it would keep the settings and you most likely would not have to do that. The time and date changing is a real indicator that is the problem.


----------



## customer2 (Oct 1, 2008)

Means what is my problem actually?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Your problem most likely is you need to change that little motherboard battery. Unplug, ground yourself, go in there and take it out, put a new one in and give it a test run.


----------



## customer2 (Oct 1, 2008)

This time i get more hard to in windows,it call me to enter user password in a blackscreen.
I scare my computer cant hold long,because after i shut down it and close plug,whenever i open plug the computer started ( like unproperly shutdown ).

What type of battery is little motherboard?Is it CMOS battery?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

It is the motherboard battery that keeps the cmos settings from being eliminated when the coputer does not have power. It is the same as many watch batteries that you see. Just take it out and take it to a store and they can match it pretty darn cheap.


----------



## customer2 (Oct 1, 2008)

But after i changed the battery i had to go through the bios setup also and pressing exit discard all change to get in window.

And everytime i shut down computer and close plug.Whenever i open the plug , the computer straight open without pressing power butoon.

What is my problem actually, should i just send to repair?


----------



## customer2 (Oct 1, 2008)

Erm actually what shall be done after changing the battery?which step should i take first?


----------



## customer2 (Oct 1, 2008)

And i wan format computer,but it wont boot from cd,how do i make it to boot from cd?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

set the cd as first boot in the bios


----------

